# rw 8 or rw 15?



## Royal13 (Mar 12, 2015)

My wp 40 died today so I will need to pick up a new powerhead. I already confirmed with March that he has both rw8 and rw 15 in stock so the question is which one do I need for a standard 75G tank.

Will get 2 to pair them as master/slave so what is the best choice? Rw 8 or Rw 15? The budget is a bit tight but the difference between them is not that much so I can get either.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

id go with 2 rw8's
have 1 rw15 on my 125 gallon and and its almost too much


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have one RW15 on my 160G, it is too much! So get RW8.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I have two RW8's and an RW4 on a 65. I run the 8's at 2 or 3 power level, so I 
think 2 8's would lots stong enough for a 75.
-


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Depends on corals and locations. I did not like R8 on 48" tank. to much power and no way to reduce it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Went with 2 RX 8 and if I use them on C mode on 30% power, it looks quite nice. The dial is set at half if anyone is interested.


----------

